# Feel like want to pee all the time - but nothing comes out...



## Hrushka

Hello girlies! Help me!
Just yesterday I started all of a sudden wanting to pee EVERY 5 minutes literally. It feels like the bladder is about to overflow. But when I go to the bathroom, only a few drops come out (sorry for TMI). It doesn't bother me when I sleep, but during the day - OMG!!! Has anyone experienced anything like that? Any ideas? And one more thing - somewhere around week 9 I started sometimes feeling excruciating pains in the back - on the left-hand side. Feels like a pinched nerve or something. Anybody? Thank you for all your help! :hug:


----------



## charliesmom

Omg not to alarm you but sounds like you have a UTI (urinary tract infection) and it your stabbing back pains sound like it's growing into a kidney infection! Call your doctor RIGHT AWAY to get tested!!


----------



## esther

Yeah sounds to me like a UTI, go and see your doctor - does it hurt to urinate or sting or burn at all? However if it is not the case you might just be experiencing the pressure of your growing uterus, I feel like I need to pee a lot because of this weird pressure bloating sensation I get, and the back pain could be just a nerve being pinched. The only way to know is if you see your doctor, but I would think you have a UTI personally.


----------



## Janisdkh

Definatly a UTI sweety. Drink cranberry juice 2 times a day until you see youre doctor. It might help some. When I get UTI's my pee does not hurt or burn me. I actually have no symptoms at all. I wish I did sometimes just to get rid of them when I knew I had them. I just got over one a few weeks ago. The doc gave me antibiotics and she usually doesn't unless it was a bad one. She usually sticks me on a strict cranberry and water diet. If it's not then it can just be youre large uterus putting pressure on youre bladder like esther says. Btw do you have a retroverted uterus? Gl


----------



## Jossie

Stabbing back bains can also be from a nerv stuck between the discs for a moment. If you've stopped exercising due to exhaustion, it might make muscles tense and that might pull the discs too tight together, so if any nerve gets stuck inbetween, you'll feel pain immidiately. I get all sorts of back-problems when I don't exercise, anything from subtle pain to sharp stabs. One time I was getting the stabbing pains many times per week because of a nerve. It always surprised me and made me so paranoid.


----------



## dannydustcart

best get your self looked at x


----------



## dr_sarah

It does sound like a UTI to me, I would get to your doctors and have your urine tested. You say your having pain in your back, are you feeling it in the lower of your back? The UTI may have infected your kidneys, does your urine have a strong odour? 

Make an appointment with your GP and if its a urine infection you should be prescribed antibiotics. Also take Janisdkh's advice and be sure to drink plenty of fluid, including cranberry juice which consists of cultures that keep bacteria from attaching itself to your bladder walls.

Sorry I am off work with bad morning sickness and I dont seem to be able to switch off from it haha.

Also as the girls said it could be your uterus putting pressure on your bladder. Hope your better soon.


----------



## porkpie1981

Yep thats the way that my UTI was and they gave me antibitics a dn i drank loads of cranberry juice. It also mad me bleed. All pretty quick thoi when u get the tablets. 

Good luck and hope all is well soon


----------



## Mama1985

Yikes, that sounds like me! I need to pee alot and most of the time when I do, hardly anything comes out, but sometimes I pee normally. And a couple of days after I got the peeing alot syptom, I got the back pain as well, but it only hurts when I walk or stand up, when im sitting down, im fine

I wonder if i should get checked out as well...


----------



## Holly21

It could be any number of things with those symptoms and is impossible to tell without examining you and your urine and asking more questions - however, common things being common, the most likely thing would be a urine infection with a potential ureteric extension and nephritis (extension up the tube running between bladder and kidney, leading to kidney infection). Best to see your GP soon - urine infections are unlikely to do much apart from cause a lot of unpleasant symptoms if you don't get antibiotics quickly, but kidney infections can lead to scarring of the kidneys :hug:


----------

